# St Thomas High School News Conference



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I had an assignment today to cover the news conference at St Thomas High School. Here is the news release and a few pics.

"(May 2008, Houston) - Rev. John B. Huber, C.S.B. principle of St Thomas High School, announced to students, faculty and staff today the appointment of Craig Biggio, former Astros second baseman, as the head baseball coach, and Donald Hollas, former Rice University quarterback, as the head football coach."

Note: At the table, Hollas is on the left and Biggio is on the right.

The media was there. Bob Slovak and Mat Musil did some interviews, but I didn't stick around for that...pics only for me.

Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That school certainly scored! They must really be serious about their sports. Oh wait...this is Texas...we are all about sports.
Great job on your PJ gig.
James


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I heard about this a couple of weeks ago. I know a couple of coaches that were going to apply for the job, but word was that it was Biggio's if he wanted it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i have no idea who these people are but just wanted to say, awesome photos Mike. some of the skin colours seem a little odd but that is likely my monitor. i love the clarity and my favourite is #2.

rosesm


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet pics and assignment Mike! The Bigg is gonna bring it for an already killer school. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Koru said:


> some of the skin colours seem a little odd but that is likely my monitor. i love the clarity and my favourite is #2.
> 
> rosesm


Nope Karen...just Houston sun! Got a lot of ozone around here.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Nope Karen...just Houston sun! Got a lot of ozone around here.


at least you've got an ozone. we've got a big hole in the ozone above us. and that's not good.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice work Mike. Looks like a successful day all around...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Karen, there was a whole lot of red on that stage...maybe in the stage lights also. They look fine to me! 

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks Flatout and Mike, it's okay. i'm beginning to get the big hint that it's my monitor. ah well. something to add to the 10 year list.  maybe by that time they'll have gotten rid of monitors and we'll be looking at 3D holograms. 

meanwhile, i'll just keep looking at your great photos.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Stringer said:


> I heard about this a couple of weeks ago. I know a couple of coaches that were going to apply for the job, but word was that it was Biggio's if he wanted it.


Another reason other than his experience for wanting him is that he's giving his salary back to the school. None of the other guys would work for free..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thought I heard his son was going to school there.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Ya, bein a St. Pius X grad and St. Thomas bein our rival, I saw Biggio coach 1st base a couple of games. When Biggio calls a runner "safe" the blue tends to want to call the runner "safe" even though he was clearly out by a mile. Its actually really funny because the blue will pause...wait to see what Biggio calls then the blue will make the call. Witnessed this a few times actually. He's a great ball player. His son is to. However, keep him in the dugout!! lol Its all good though. Hey Mike, Great pics by the way!!


----------

